# The Arabian Peninsula - شبه الجزيرة العربية



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Soviet Arabia by jczart, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr


yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*



Yemen, Socotra Beach by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


landscape of beautiful Yemen  by Life Spirit, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*



Wadi Doan. Hadramawt region, South Yemen by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr


Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*



Wadi Doan in Shibam, Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Shibam - Yemen by peterpeers - home alone, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


traditional yemeni house in al hajjarah, mountain haraz, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


Yemen 091 by Zinaida M., on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


6 by Andy Sudeten, on Flickr


swimming pool in natural rock at homhill, Soqotra Island, UNESCO, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


mosque minaret of Tarim, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Yemen: maisons et jardins du vieux Sanaa. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*



Al-Khurayba by hanming_huang, on Flickr


Al-Quyara by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Bab ul Yemen, Sana'a by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Aden, Yemen by Donna's eye, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Far Away ~ Socotra Island, Yemen by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


gun man and the beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Unfolding pure beautiness  by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


Wadi Ayhaft, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


YEMEN | MUKALLA by Sallam, on Flickr


Dar Al Hajar, Wadi Dhahr, Yemen by yeowatzup, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


yemen by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr



Hug Cave-soqotra island-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen: Lever du jour sur le désert du Rub al khali. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


Soqotra168 by Alex Martin Ros, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Dracaena cinnabari Woodland in Firmhim by Edoardo Scepi, on Flickr


landscape wadi dirhir-dixam plateau, soqotra island, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Seiyun, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Manakha مناخة by Zakaria Alaya, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*



yemen - ipp by mohamed Al bakri, on Flickr



yemen by mohamed Al bakri, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


the sultan's palace in the night-Seiyun-hadramawt-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


yemen-old sana'a city-اليمن-صنعاء by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the beautiful photos @Hassani.


You are very much welcome Linquine. Glad that you liked the photos.:cheers:

The Arabian Peninsula is one of the most diverse and interesting places on earth full of contrasts and places to explore and with a ancient history!:cheers:


Taqah beach - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Wadi Shab - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Nizwa fort and mosque - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Terraces in Balad Sayt village - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Hosn Castle Samail Oman by joaoleitao, on Flickr


Hosn Castle Samail Oman by joaoleitao, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Oman Fort by muchas641, on Flickr


Shangri-La Barr Al Jissah Resort & Spa - Muscat, Sultanate of Oman by Alexander R. Yee, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman*


Oman, Jabrin, Jabrin Castle by MY2200, on Flickr


Oman, Jabrin, Jabrin Castle by MY2200, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Sunset behind the mountains by digitalazia, on Flickr


Bahla Fort by digitalazia, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


View of Sur from Bilad Fort by rougetete, on Flickr


Omani flag on Bilad Fort in Sur by rougetete, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Balad Sayt, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr



Balad Sayt by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Dolphin Watchin by Oman Tourism, on Flickr


Muscat Hills Golf Course by Oman Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Masirah Island by Oman Tourism, on Flickr


Muscat Hills Golf Course by Oman Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Misfat Al Abriyeen AlHamra Traditional Village Dakhilah by Oman Tourism, on Flickr


salalah beach by southwood, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Financial Centre by Christian Wiedel, on Flickr


Burj Khalifa Down Town by Walid photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


107_DSC_6624 by D. Obbink, on Flickr


Gulf Sunset by ashmieke, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


DSC08138 by amsfrank, on Flickr


Dubai, UAE by COMBOBeds, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Dubai Metro by croxfordr, on Flickr


IMG_5359 by dandelionslight, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Desert Sunset by Walid photography, on Flickr


Sheikh Zayed Mosque by marin.tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Oasis, Khor Fakkan by jezingham, on Flickr


Sandy Beach Resort, UAE by jezingham, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Jordan:*


The Treasury at Petra, Jordan by kokorokoko, on Flickr


Wadi Rum in Jordan - March 2012 by SaffyH - Uploading Iceland Photo's, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/38/Hafar_Al-Batin_in_Winter_002.jpg


A Mud house in Najran by Ahmed AB, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


soqotra island-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Sheikh Zayed Road by @Alebi, on Flickr


DSC_7450.jpg by Francesco Crippa, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Rijal Alma village - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Madain Saleh grave - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Traditional house in Najran - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


The most surprising vineyard by CharlesFred, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*











najran .., by Najran*KSA, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar*


قلعة الزبارة - الدوحة قطر Al Zubarah Fortress DOHA - QATAR by Hanoverian, on Flickr


Eid Mubarak … by Egy Sioux, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Wakra 1 by Darko GLAZER, on Flickr


Ras Abu shirt beach by A.Alwosaibie, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Barzan Fort by monespinosa, on Flickr


Untitled by Jerzil, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Souq Waqif in Doha by -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, on Flickr


Souq Waqif in Doha by -LucaM- Photography WWW.LUCAMOGLIA.IT, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Doha 2013 by ryankasper, on Flickr


Doha skyscrapers view from the sea by RickAMajit, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Old Movie Set by RexRosales, on Flickr


Sealine Beach Resort by Brian Candy, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Dune 3 by Pihc, on Flickr


Flamingos fly by jahrock91, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Al Dhakira الذخيرة by Baher Amin, on Flickr


Arabian Woodworks by michaelgerardceralde™, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Muscat Beach by cayman simon, on Flickr


Oman 09 by toni.p, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

*Yemen:*


yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Infinity by nathan gonzales, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Balad Sayt by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Unfolding pure beautiness  by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


Wadi Ayhaft, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Good pictures


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Oman 09 by toni.p, on Flickr

*UAE:*


dubai 2013 Dubai Marina by Cathey19, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Oman 09 by toni.p, on Flickr


Oman 09 by toni.p, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Rub al Khali Desert by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Oman 09 by toni.p, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:
*

Seiyun - small city? by LLOYDå°‘, on Flickr


the-capital-of-yemen-view-on-the-old-city-from-roof-1600x1070 by sultanalfajr, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen, Bugshan by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


Yemen, Al-Mahweet by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen, Al-Hoteib by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


Yemen by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Kuwait:*


Kuwait - Fire Sunset over Kuwait Skyline by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


Kuwait City Skyline by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing series of photos especially from Yemen.....thanks @Hassani.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Kuwait:*


KUWAIT by ELManCHesTarawi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Kuwait:*











Kuwait by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Madain Saleh Archaeologic Site, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Omani farmer working in the alfalfa field - 1997 by Frederic Noel, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Emirate of Fujairah / Oasis of Bithna by Romeo Heger, on Flickr


Fujairah Beach  by Mahesh O M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


saudi arabia najran fortress by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


Old house in Najran - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


View over the Najran oasis by CharlesFred, on Flickr


Pre '83 Najran Roof Top: Tchekof Minosa by enthogenesis, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


3-13 (55) by dphender, on Flickr


ADDIR'RIYYAH / DIRIYAH, SAUDI ARABIA by Abe World!, on Flickr


 مجلس منطقة عسير التقليدي traditional sitting room  by alfehry الفهري, on Flickr


Saudi 091013 027 by dphender, on Flickr


Saudi 091013 037 by dphender, on Flickr


20090306 049 Atturaif by dphender, on Flickr


DSCN0001 by alobayd, on Flickr


الدرعية by OMAR ALTAMIMI-عمر التميمي, on Flickr


Arabic Majilis by leyon2008, on Flickr


Architecture- Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Kabah, Masjid Al Haram by Kashmirikhan!, on Flickr


Mekkah by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


الحرم النبوي الشريف by abofatma, on Flickr


مسجد قباء QUBAA MOUSQE by abofatma, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Masjid Nabawi by Jun Qatar, on Flickr


The Quba Mosque (مسجد قباء) by M. Imran Saeed, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Rooftop Dubai III by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Oman 09 by toni.p, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Sunset por Walid photography, en Flickr


Al Qasba, Sharjah by ChetanG, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


Khaleed Lagoon por Infomastern, en Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Linguine said:


> the images on this thread are just astounding....thanks @Hassani.


You are very much welcome Linguine and all the other users who have commented.:cheers:

*Saudi Arabia:*


Omar Ibn Al-khattab Mosque - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

*UAE:*


Burj Khalifa Fountain by louiseredvers, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Old Jeddah ottoman house, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Old Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen April 2010 134 by sultanalfajr, on Flickr


yemen_0034 by sultanalfajr, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Wadi doan by denismartin, on Flickr


Manakha by denismartin, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Shibam by denismartin, on Flickr


Sanaa at night by Zalacain, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


yemen old gate by mohammed algoozi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


beautiful palace in a village in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


shebam Manhattan of the desert, tribal region of Hadramawt, northeast Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Al Hajara by Zalacain, on Flickr


ibb - Yemen by abbas mteirek, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Ibb - yemen by abbas mteirek, on Flickr


Ibb - Yemen by abbas mteirek, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


beautiful palaces in a village in wadi doan, the tribal region of Hadramawt, northeast Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


Ibb - Yemen by abbas mteirek, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


The Quba Mosque (مسجد قباء) by M. Imran Saeed, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Salalah palms old town - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


gun man and the beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


Far Away ~ Socotra Island, Yemen by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*SOME FACES OF THE ARABIAN PENINSULA*

*Some faces of Yemen, part 1:*


Yemen Felletti 43_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr


Yemeni man smoking water pipe in his Sana'a shop. by wblyons, on Flickr


وجه في الزحام a face in the crowd by Khalid Alkainaey خالد الكينعي, on Flickr


yemenia airways by Khalid Alkainaey خالد الكينعي, on Flickr


:: Lost childhood :: by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


wadi doan by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Old Man by Haven's Edge, on Flickr


Young boy with a falcon in Wadi Dahr by Anna Bukhari, on Flickr


Young boy in Zakathin by Anna Bukhari, on Flickr


Worker in San'a by Anna Bukhari, on Flickr


Worker in San'a by Anna Bukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Some faces of Yemen, part 2:*


Girls by Anna Bukhari, on Flickr




Yemeni costume by Khalid Alkainaey خالد الكينعي, on Flickr


Yemeni shepherd girl by Khalid Alkainaey خالد الكينعي, on Flickr



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Jibla, Yemen by yeowatzup, on Flickr


Yemen by michel.tahar, on Flickr


Yemen, Girls from Manakha by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


Beautiful yemeni girl in traditional clothes by Ali AL-Tha'alabi, on Flickr


Yemenia Happy little girl by Khalid Alkainaey خالد الكينعي, on Flickr


yemenigirl by TravelAdventures, on Flickr


Nikon Yemeni kid by ßlind Point, on Flickr

^^

:lol:


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*



















Photos taken by Andries Oudshoorn.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*



















Photos taken by Andries Oudshoorn.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*



















Photos taken by Andries Oudshoorn.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Where are the links in those flickr photos?


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Jabrin Castle, Oman by wamcclung, on Flickr


@ 200m high... Nakhal Fort in a cloudy day! by Beauty Eye, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*










Above photo was taken by Andries Oudshoorn.

*Yemen:*


Ibb - Yemen by abbas mteirek, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Qasr Abdallah bin Suleiman - Makkah, Saudi Arabia by hellimli, on Flickr


Entrance to Wadi Hanifa by Arabian Eagle, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Bahrain:*


Pigeon on the minarate by heshaaam, on Flickr


Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

The Qal'at al-Bahrain (Fort of Bahrain) can be traced back to 2300 BC.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Jordan:*


Wadi Rum in Jordan - March 2012 by SaffyH - Uploading Iceland Photo's, on Flickr


The Treasury at Petra, Jordan by kokorokoko, on Flickr

Petra was built by ancient Arabians 312 BC and was part of the Nabataean Kingdom. Today it is a World UNESCO Heritage Site and a symbol of Jordan, as well as its most-visited tourist attraction.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Jahli Fort by jomster2008, on Flickr


Ajman 19062009.jpg by chas495, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Oman, Jabrin, Jabrin Castle by MY2200, on Flickr


Oman, Jabrin, Jabrin Castle by MY2200, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Tradition Meets Industry II by Andrew Ian, on Flickr


View . by oldwolf., on Flickr

Mada'in Saleh was likewise a ancient Nabatean city and is now a World UNESCO Heritage Site. Most of it dates back to the 1st century CE but traces that date back to the ancient North Arabian kingdom of Lihyan, 6th century BC, can also be found.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


yemen by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


yemen by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr


yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr

Sana'a is one of the oldest cities in the world and has one of the best, if not the best, well-preserved old city and a unique architecture that is found nowhere else outside of Yemen. The old city is a World UNESCO Heritage Site today. It has a elevation of 2250 meters which makes its climate very pleasant all year round.


shebam Manhattan of the desert, tribal region of Hadramawt, northeast Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr

The ancient city of Shibam is likewise a World UNESCO Heritage Site and is known as the "first skyscraper city in the world".


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Bab ul Yemen, Sana'a by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Yemen: maisons et jardins du vieux Sanaa. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


6 by Andy Sudeten, on Flickr


swimming pool in natural rock at homhill, Soqotra Island, UNESCO, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen by michel.tahar, on Flickr


Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


Gogub, Salalah, Dhofar  by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


قلعة الزبارة - الدوحة قطر Al Zubarah Fortress DOHA - QATAR by Hanoverian, on Flickr


Eid Mubarak … by Egy Sioux, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Doha 2013 by ryankasper, on Flickr


Flamingos fly by jahrock91, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Shaat, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

i must say that i am really surprised with Oman, never imagined that it could be so green, beautiful country..!!!


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Herzeleid said:


> i must say that i am really surprised with Oman, never imagined that it could be so green, beautiful country..!!!


Thank you. There is plenty of greenery in Yemen and KSA as well. The Arabian Peninsula is a very diverse region and it's like a continent on its own in terms of diversity. You can have snow in the northern regions of KSA and tropical weather in Southern KSA, Yemen, Oman etc.

*UAE:*


Pink flamingos, Ras al Khor, Dubai, UAE @ 2012 by [email protected], on Flickr


The Palm, Dubai landscapes, UAE @ 2012 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Al Houtah Mountains, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*


Destination is ... still FORWARD by Zedorwin, on Flickr


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful thread. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Mesch said:


> Beautiful thread. Keep up the good work!





Cbr Domes said:


> Incredible part of the world :drool:


You are both very much welcome. I will try to do my best.:cheers:

*Saudi Arabia:*


من تجربة تصوير الخيول بـ عنيزة by Mohammed Albazei, on Flickr


Heritage from Unaizah city by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Flowers Road by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


Heritage HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


ibb-yemen by yÃ…ÅŸÃ¨áº¼Å˜ Ã�Ä½ÒºÅ�mÄ�iÄ‘i, on Flickr


Ibb - Yemen by abbas mteirek, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*

Some parts of the old quarter of Jeddah:


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*

The interior of the Mosque of Umar ibn al-Khattab (ra) in Madinah:


Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr

The beautiful Asir Province:


Mount by M.Moshebah, on Flickr


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3622/3650049865_62c5384893_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3319/3646234391_1c63710f01_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2534/5832817126_28a5730117_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/23/24465443_7a94d66517_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4068/4313677895_0aa2967a32_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3042/2981205538_80e787694e_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3192/2980436729_da8d425f12_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8235375809_92083fcf78_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8371/8572395274_bf6009a3a6_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6771930543_415ac18a2e_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8347/8164047997_54c66f465e_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1371/971784675_53e874f656_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6785359974_545c2bc23d_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3054/2684339713_f62d68467d_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7063/6801035162_0fea4b660e_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/144/326003832_6d1be361e7_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/141/326003615_2a8a3df9f4_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6124/6198477013_307ce46f21_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6137/6197068451_29e668090a_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6154/6199043696_0eb6a925a2_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8154/7366238204_9e0d1869c3_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1317/876519743_383b91d874_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4029/4527444753_316122d3f4_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5289/5324314163_2eb094217c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6159/6198993336_3321faa793_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2007/2170154062_fdf534455f_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6135/6198992930_bcbc3faf77_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3097/3110334001_7865e90ca7_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6161/6198993152_103d6c3cb8_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6167/6198987468_6cf7233529_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6180/6197075283_bef65ed5ff_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6228/6354848161_389c075a95_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3174/3110326491_079489254a_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6727789595_e113ba1c6f_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7020/6727792715_0ac8a42b67_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharjah










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3083/2588306492_156505cc8a_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4031/4353504746_eb9722cc95_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7054/6785315502_e42a697b7e_b.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great, impressive photos.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8336980173/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Jordan (Petra):*


Petra, Jordan by jason_harman, on Flickr


Petra by sharnik, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Jordan (Petra):*


Petra by sharnik, on Flickr


Petra people by sharnik, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Jordan (Wadi Rum):*


Jordan_Wadi Rum_March2012_187 by jjay69, on Flickr


Wadi Rum in Jordan - March 2012 by SaffyH - wont renew pro account now!, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Wadi Nahiz, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


Ghiadh, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


beautiful terraces in the mountains above the city of Taizz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


old palaces and minaret with the yemenistyle in jiblah-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


beautiful terraces in the mountains the road to Taizz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


farmer with his mule in the countryside with terraced, near jiblah, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


the ceiling of the mosque of Al-Ashrafiya-taizz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


beautiful terraces in the mountains above the city of Taizz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


jiblah-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a, yemen, by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hassani said:


> *Yemen:*
> 
> 
> beautiful terraces in the mountains the road to Taizz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr
> ...



Just stunning!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I have to say that Yemen looks both stunning and fascinating.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Just stunning!





openlyJane said:


> I have to say that Yemen looks both stunning and fascinating.


:cheers::cheers:

*Yemen:*


beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


thula the traditional village yemeni in mountain haraz-unesco-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


minaret and old palaces in shebam-shabwah-unesco-hadramwat-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni near manakha-mountain haraz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Incredible Yemen :applause:


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


traditional palace of mud-brick in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


minaret in thula the traditional village yemeni in mountain haraz-unesco-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Cbr Domes said:


> Incredible Yemen :applause:


:cheers:

*Yemen:*


traditional village to Wadi Dawan-Hadhramaut-yemen-حضرموت by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


terraces near Manakha-Haraz Mountains-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


near Shihara, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


shebam Manhattan of the desert, tribal region of Hadramawt, northeast Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


amazing old city of Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


silence by Katea ♥, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


mud skyscrapers of Shibam in Wadi Hadramawt, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


man by nobodythere, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Wadi Dhar, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Yemen: maisons et jardins du vieux Sanaa. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Al Mukhalla by ffranz102, on Flickr


Chimir by ffranz102, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Village of al-Hajjarah, Haraz, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Yemen: maisons-tours et jardins à Sanaa. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Buddies by Alexbip, on Flickr


Al-Ahjer Yemen الأهجر by Eyab Al-Aini, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


frankincense tree by Alexbip, on Flickr


وادي حضور (أسفل الوادي)ـHadhoor Valley3 by Eyab Al-Aini, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Village of al-Hajjarah, Haraz, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


village of remote Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


al-Hajjarah village, Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


remote Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemeni farmer walking amongst his terraced tea crop by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Green Ibb by Abdul-Rahman Salah, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Unfolding pure beautiness  by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


Socotra Island - a man walks along Shouab beach by sadaiche (Peter Franc), on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 (Jeddah, Saudi Arabia) by Hosam Al-Ghamdi (Instagram: @hosamalghamdi), on Flickr


Sliver Sands Beach by Tedder13, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Old Jeddah, Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Shangri-la Oman - beach @ Al waha & Al Bandar by anilegna, on Flickr


Lush green valley by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think Yemen looks spectacular; uniquely atmospheric & hauntingly beautiful.

Regarding Saudi Arabia - I want to see women!


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Saudi dress ... Abd Alaziz by CLASSIC _, on Flickr


Asir Girl Saudi KSA by Mr Saudi, on Flickr











Saudi Dress by norahaziz, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Great photos @Hassani .. Yemen its amazing ..
thanks for sharing ..


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Dr.Luay:*

شكرا لك 

أقدر لك هذا

لا تُقدَّر المملكة العربية السعودية فعلاً حقّ قدرها

إنها بلاد شاسعة وجميلة تزخر بمناظر طبيعية متنوعة وبتاريخ باهر


*Saudi Arabia:*











Hofuf Oasis by chelmkamp, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


وحدي by alsltanm, on Flickr


Désert by alsltanm, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the Photos Hassani. :cheers:


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


My City by alsltanm, on Flickr


إطلالة على قرية ذي عين الأثرية - الباحة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Al Mahweet mountains by semperidem 2007, on Flickr


Views over Yemen (Part 3) by James Thurley, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Hababah village cistern, Yemen by James Thurley, on Flickr


Views over Yemen (Part 2) by James Thurley, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


The Dar al-Hajar (Rock Palace), Wadi Dhahr, Yemen by James Thurley, on Flickr

*UAE:*


Glittering Marina [4] by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Dhalkout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


Shaat, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Hajar mountains by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


080322-267 Oman - Mountain road from Nizwa to Wadi Bani Awf - Bilad Sayd by Andries3, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Jordan:*


Aqaba Jordan 009 by orfeo256, on Flickr


Aqaba fort by Stephan Alberola, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Kuwait:*











Souq Mubarkiya by Dalaa_, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures.

Yemen is truly extraordinary.


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*ٌrayan:*

Please don't post more than 2 photos per post.

*Oman:*


The Beach by Lisan 01, on Flickr


Bonking Beach by Chris Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Buqshan hotel in Khaila Wadi Do'an - Yemen - اليمن by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Fins, Oman by The T-Man, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:* (Rub' al-Khali desert)


Rub Al-Khali (Empty Quarter) by digitalazia, on Flickr


Rub Al-Khali (Empty Quarter) by digitalazia, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Bahla Fort by digitalazia, on Flickr


Bahla Fort by digitalazia, on Flickr


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Ok

Saudi Arabia - alnamas


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - alnamas


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - alnamas


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - alnamas


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - alnamas


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - Jeddah


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - Yanbu


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - Yanbu


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - Yanbu


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia - Yanbu


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Some really good photos but some of them are of a low quality. Please try to limit yourself to pictures from Flickr if possible since their quality tend to be much higher.

*Saudi Arabia:* (Ha'il Province)


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:* (Ha'il Province)


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:* (Ha'il Province)


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:* (Ha'il Province)


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:* (Ha'il Province)


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:* (Ha'il Province)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

How many times i need to write that we need to credit our photos, especially flickr ones???


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> How many times i need to write that we need to credit our photos, especially flickr ones???


There is credit in each and all of them on the top left corner or somewhere else on the photo. I believe that they just have been uploaded on Flickr.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Ha'il Province, *Saudi Arabia*:


Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


Zyaan  by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr


al-dahna sand by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Ha'il Province, *Saudi Arabia*:


Desert Dunes - Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


Dune by Alkassim, on Flickr


KSA - Hail by Jabr AL-Omran, on Flickr


Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia*:


Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


Tanomah Park 2 - ksa by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr


sand7 by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr


waiting the sun  by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Shada mountain by sultan alghamdi, on Flickr


q u i e t by Awadh Alshamlani, on Flickr


Deesah by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr


l a n d s c a p e by Awadh Alshamlani, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr


تبوك - 2011 by عيسى الحمودي (eissa alhemodi), on Flickr


غروب جبل اللوز  by (¯`•._( , yousef , يوسف ابوذراع , )_, on Flickr


Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


End of The World by Osamh Alshaalan - أسامة الشعلان, on Flickr


SunSet Jeddah by AbuZiyad, on Flickr


بانوراما by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


The light of the desert by khaled hmaad خالد حماد, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


ALNAMAS 2 النماص by dhafer al-shehri, on Flickr


TABUK 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr


حكاية المطر by ahmad // الـرجـم الـعـالـي //, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


After the rain by adel alelati, on Flickr


Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


KSA ( Hail ) by Jabr AL-Omran, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


تبوك - حسمه - رحلة مصوري تبوك by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr


Digital Art by Ali Al-Jeraisy, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Hail City by D7im Al D7im, on Flickr


hail2010 by meshal al-mazyad, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Sand Fish by Awadh Alshamlani, on Flickr


Deesah III by Mohammad J Al-Mumen, on Flickr


Panorama سد توارن by Abdulsalam., on Flickr


2010-3-5 by Akram Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia -_-


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia 




:nuts:


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## ٌrayan (May 26, 2013)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

ٌrayan:

Once again, please refrain from posting pictures of a very low quality. It is destroying the thread.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Saudi Arabia - Tabuk , by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr


Untitled by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Saudi Arabia. Tabuk 2010 by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr


هـدوء by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Wheat with sunset.. by mzna al.khaled, on Flickr


The golden beach by AYMAN-ALKANDERI, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


الطـــفل المـــسلم by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr


انا وعزوز  by © Saud AL-Jethli, Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


- M.A.J photography by M.A.J Photography, on Flickr


Oasis by NidalM, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Fruity by NidalM, on Flickr


The Sword of AbdulAziz by NidalM, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Hofuf Oasis by chelmkamp, on Flickr


Najran oasis - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fabulous pics Hassani.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Saudi Arabia:











 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


الزلفي - zulfi city ... in saudi arabia by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA  by Njdaoi, on Flickr


ALwaiman11-9 by ☰ Hassan Ahmasani, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


February 25, 2013 f/13 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


Zabid February 24, 2013 1/20 sec at f/20 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


Zil Jibla Minaret February 23, 2013 1/125 sec at f/8.0 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Fajr February 26, 2013 f/16 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


SANAA | YEMEN | MAY 2013 by Ashour talk, on Flickr


Masjid Syedna Hatim RA and Aqa Mola TUS Hutaib Mubarak February 25, 2013 1/250 sec at f/11 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Hutaib Mubarak - Shibaam View February 25, 2013 f/5.6 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


Zahara Syedna Hatim RA Masjid and Home February 25, 2013 1/320 sec at f/8.0 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Panorama Zil Jibla February 24, 2013 1/40 sec at f/20 by taharaja, on Flickr


A View of Hutaib and Haraz February 25, 2013 f/11 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Qasr of Aqa Mola TUS February 25, 2013 f/22 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


Yemen, View from Hajja by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Views over Yemen (Part 3) by James Thurley, on Flickr


Views over Yemen (Part 2) by James Thurley, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


P7030322 by Edguy1981, on Flickr


P7030297 by Edguy1981, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Dubai - Berlin (8) by isaiah5210, on Flickr


DSC_1070 by theheineken4, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Downtown by jmhuttun, on Flickr


Dubai Marina Skyline from the Palm by Bennie Mac, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Dubai by Siva Vasanth, on Flickr


Dubai by Siva Vasanth, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Dubai Skyline and Palm Jumeirah Villas by Cliff Rozal, on Flickr


Infinity Tower by Cliff Rozal, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Night in Dubai by ilgiana, on Flickr


Dubai by Sarah_Ackerman, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


One&Only The Palm by Sarah_Ackerman, on Flickr


One Tower That Rules Them All by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Shibam from Khazzan - Yemen by Maciej Dakowicz, on Flickr


Yemen Amazing Cities by yementvlive, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


دار الحجر by mohammed algoozi, on Flickr


I ♥ IBB by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Blessed with Life, Man & Nature .. Yemen, Ibb by Abdulellah, on Flickr


landscape of beautiful Yemen  by Life Spirit, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Simply spectacular!


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> ^^Simply spectacular!


kay:

*Qatar:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:* (Wild Arabian leopard)


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Émirats Arabes Unis - DubaÏ - Downtown Burj Khalifa by Thierry B, on Flickr


Émirats Arabes Unis - DubaÏ - Downtown Burj Khalifa by Thierry B, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Dubai Marina by WebdropsPro, on Flickr


At the Dubai Marina by frank.rambo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9519916111/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9411481740/


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Dubai by chris.i, on Flickr

Fast moving clouds by -momentaryawe.com-


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Dubai from the Palm by robert.rosenthall, on Flickr


Dubai Shoreline by CAaverallPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9421868463/


Madinat at Sunset by drew_ands, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Dynamic Veins by basso06, on Flickr


1001 Nights by Frank Kehren, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


landscape of beautiful Yemen  by Life Spirit, on Flickr


beautiful terraces in the mountains the road to Taizz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Red Sand Dunes by ` bluechip®, on Flickr


ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Great photos Hassani as usual , thanks for this amazing photos , and i hope to see photos to Oman and the jewel area of Arabia Dhofar (ظفار) , Thanks again


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Wadi Darbat, Taqah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


Aqabat Aseer, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Aseer, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


Sahalnout, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Salalah Beauty by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Yiti by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


Wadi Shab by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Sinkhole (Hewitt Najim) by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


Wadi Shab by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Muttrah by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


Nizwa HDR by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Sur, Oman by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


Nizwa, Oman by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Kuwait:*


Kuwait City , title of Beauty by khalid almasoud, on Flickr


Kempinski Hotel by Banafsaj_Q8 .. Free Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Farasan island - Saudi Arabia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Farasan Island_0392 by Bandar Yousef, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr


Farasan Island by Alrefaeibox, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some stunning landscapes.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Some stunning landscapes.


kay:

*Saudi Arabia:*


Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr


Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Cruise to the Farasan Islands, Saudi Arabia by Arthur Anker, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sakhr-abdullah/8024864003/

The last photo is the work of *Sakhr Abdullah* who has taken a lot of awesome pictures of Saudi Arabia but unfortunately all of his Flickr photos have copyright which makes it impossible to grab the link. A great shame.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Next page.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Bab ul Yemen, Sana'a by twiga_swala, on Flic


Grand-Canyon-Village atop the rock by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen Felletti 33_00 by alfredo_felletti, on Flickr


yemen - sana'a by Retlaw Snellac, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


6 by Andy Sudeten, on Flickr


swimming pool in natural rock at homhill, Soqotra Island, UNESCO, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Far Away ~ Socotra Island, Yemen by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


beautiful village with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen: Lever du jour sur le désert du Rub al khali. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


Soqotra168 by Alex Martin Ros, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Dracaena cinnabari Woodland in Firmhim by Edoardo Scepi, on Flickr


landscape wadi dirhir-dixam plateau, soqotra island, yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*



yemen - ipp by mohamed Al bakri, on Flickr



yemen by mohamed Al bakri, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


the sultan's palace in the night-Seiyun-hadramawt-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


yemen-old sana'a city-اليمن-صنعاء by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


Salalah Khareef Season 2012 by Pravi's eyes reflection, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Hosn Castle Samail Oman by joaoleitao, on Flickr


Shangri-La Barr Al Jissah Resort & Spa - Muscat, Sultanate of Oman by Alexander R. Yee, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Adgharin Waterfalls, Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


Salalah Beauty by Hussain Yafaei, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Al Ula, Saudi Arabia by mrcdvs, on Flickr


Jazan (2) by zak.abb, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar*


قلعة الزبارة - الدوحة قطر Al Zubarah Fortress DOHA - QATAR by Hanoverian, on Flickr


Eid Mubarak … by Egy Sioux, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Qatar:*


Doha 2013 by ryankasper, on Flickr


Flamingos fly by jahrock91, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Emirate of Fujairah / Oasis of Bithna by Romeo Heger, on Flickr


Fujairah Beach  by Mahesh O M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Madain Saleh 3 . by oldwolf., on Flickr


View . by oldwolf., on Flickr


*Kuwait:*


Kuwait Landscape by ArloMagicMan, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Bahrain:*


Pigeon on the minarate by heshaaam, on Flickr


Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

The Qal'at al-Bahrain (Fort of Bahrain) can be traced back to 2300 BC.

*Yemen:*



















Photos taken by Andries Oudshoorn.


jiblah-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a, yemen, by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Jordan (Petra):*


Jordan - Petra by M Majakovskij, on Flickr


Jordan, Petra by Magda Ferdyn-Bogdalska, on Flickr


Petra by sharnik, on Flickr


Petra people by sharnik, on Flickr


Petra, Jordan by jason_harman, on Flickr


Petra by sharnik, on Flickr


*Saudi Arabia:*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Yemen looks like a very attractive place to visit. I really like it, thanks for the photo Hassani. And I'm wondering what the Arabs smoke through a hookah, tobacco?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Yemen, Socotra
*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4901996/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3756387/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5077261/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4991424/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice pics , I really want to visit Yemen , even if it does not have this tall buildings and the weird things that you see in Dubai or Qatar ,but i think it's the most interesting among the gulf countries :cheers: .


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

nermin said:


> Very nice pics , I really want to visit Yemen , even if it does not have this tall buildings and the weird things that you see in Dubai or Qatar ,but i think it's the most interesting among the gulf countries :cheers: .


You are very much welcome. Yes, Yemen is a unique country and among the pearls of the Arab world. Yemen is *not* a "Gulf country" though.

The only so-called "real" "Gulf countries" are Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar, UAE, PARTS of Oman and the coastal regions of the Saudi Arabian Eastern Province which is only a tiny part of Saudi Arabia. But the culture divers in all of those countries/regions.

The Arabian Peninsula is a land of ancient history, traditions but also contradictions on nearly all levels such as the geography, architecture and wealth as you mentioned. There is a world apart between Yemen for example and Qatar in terms of riches despite them both being Arab countries located on the Arabian Peninsula.

*Jordan:*


The Treasury at Petra, Jordan by kokorokoko, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Balad Sayt by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Storm at the Beach of the hotel by gisela gerson lohman-braun, on Flickr


Crown Plaza Beach in Salalah, Oman by TravellingMiles, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


After Raining Day . by oldwolf., on Flickr


I Need Ferrari for this Road . by oldwolf., on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Oman:*


Infinity pool at the Al Bustan Palace by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr










Last photo taken by Andries Oudshoorn.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*

The interior of the Mosque of Umar ibn al-Khattab (ra), the first rightly guided Caliph, in Madinah:


Masjid Umar bin Khattab r.a by 'asyiqul^huur, on Flickr

*Yemen:*


YEMEN-10055 by sultanalfajr, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr


faifa 2011  by al_gasemy, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


thula the traditional village yemeni in mountain haraz-unesco-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni near manakha-mountain haraz-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

alama said:


> Amazing!


You are very welcome.kay:

*Saudi Arabia:*


من رأس جبل طلان by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr


FAIFA MOUNTAINS by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Bahrain:*


Bahrain Fort or Portuguese Port, Bahrain by Abe World!, on Flickr


Bahrain Fort or Portuguese Port, Bahrain by Abe World!, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Bahrain:*


Souq Bab Al Bahrain by BertoUCF, on Flickr


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Oman


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Oman


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Oman


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

"Edge of the World" Riyadh, Saudi Arabia,


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


riyadh-16 by Alan Light, on Flickr


Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Next page.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Riyadh Desert Saudi KSA Spring by Life-Style, on Flickr


Riyadh Skyline at Sundown by mypudgyfingers, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Desert Dunes by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


الديسة by Desert نديم القهوة, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


وادي علقان - حقل Valley Aleghan- haqel by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr


Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Jeddah Old Houses by Ahmed AB, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Dialogue mother- Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


Farm between sand -Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Mosque of Imam Muhammad bin Abdul Wahab HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


Heritage HDR by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Green Desert - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


Sand dunes - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*UAE:*


Endless road to... by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


Qasr al Sarab Desert Resort by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Ireal oasis


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Al Ula, Saudi Arabia


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Great photos Yaghuth but try to limit yourself to 2 photos per post if possible or 3.

*UAE:*


Qasr al Sarab Desert Resort by Achim Thomae, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Ghado, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some very atmospheric and haunting images above.


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Love the starry night shots.


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

alama said:


> Love the starry night shots.





openlyJane said:


> Some very atmospheric and haunting images above.


You are both welcome.

*Saudi Arabia:*


Saudi Arabia ^_^ deserts by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr


sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr


المسيره في وسط الرمال by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


مجلس رجال by Barakh Altwiyawi بركة الطوياوي, on Flickr


Fountain by FAISAL0ABDULRAHMAN, on Flickr


Silver Sands Resort by drewlets, on Flickr


Sunset Beach Resort by Waleed Alzuhair, on Flickr


golden beach  by mai al ahdal, on Flickr


Reem Riviera Resort by drewlets, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Crater panorama -Hail - Saudi Arabia by ║█║ ƒĂĦĂĐ Ăl-๓aṨђђôØяΨ, on Flickr


Hail - Saudi Arabia - حائل - المملكة العربية السعودية by KSA-Z, on Flickr


منتزه السحاب بابها by basam algofili, on Flickr


فوق هام السحب by Mohammad Ahmad Al faifi, on Flickr


Think Green! by Waseef Akhtar, on Flickr


A hidden gem by journeys in saudi arabia, 2006-07, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Rada by denismartin, on Flickr


Al Mukallah by denismartin, on Flickr


Seyun by denismartin, on Flickr


Bir Ali by denismartin, on Flickr


Sanaa, by denismartin, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What absolutely gorgeous imagery. :cheers:


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> What absolutely gorgeous imagery. :cheers:


You are very welcome as always, dear openlyJane.:cheers:

*Saudi Arabia:*


استعراض للكامره by basam algofili, on Flickr


السعودية ـ المنطقة الشرقية ـ كورنيش الدمام by Baiz., on Flickr


المجلس القديم by YAZEED2008, on Flickr


Untitled by .. غدي الجرعي }----✿ - GHADY BNT YAHYA , on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


الباحة by mr-marlboro, on Flickr


الباحة 225 by proflailazazoe2009, on Flickr


الباحة by Albashery, on Flickr


مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


الممثلة السعودية مهره by Abdulmajeed Al.mutawee || twitter.com/almutawee, on Flickr


بيت عسير بجنادريه 27 by ะşα3αβ αηšαķ๘, on Flickr


 جبال عسير by Khalid Yousef, on Flickr


أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


حائل  by " Don Quixote ", on Flickr


وقت الغروب by الحر السنافي, on Flickr


قصر المصمك by ₪ .:♫:. Mishari Al-Diab .:♫:. ₪, on Flickr


البرد في منطقة حريملاء - حفر الباطن by Talal Qatar Ձ͏0͏1͏Ʒ͏, on Flickr


البرد في منطقة حريملاء - حفر الباطن by Talal Qatar Ձ͏0͏1͏Ʒ͏, on Flickr

^^

Najdi sheep in Northern Najd (Hafar Al-Batin) not far away from the Iraqi border during a snowfall/hail at the end of March 2007.

They produce amazing milk, wool and their meat is also tasty.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Najdi_sheep


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Mother affection - حنان أم by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


Spotted Little Owl - البومة المرقطة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


إقـلاع by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


Seba roumi - صبا الرومي by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


Saudi Arabia, Al.Khobar - Sanbok restaurant - الخبر ، مطعم السنبوك by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


From Ashiqr, Saudi Arabia - من أشيقر by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


From Tarout, Saudi Arabia - من تاروت by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


Beaches of RAS tannura in Saudi Arabia- من شواطئ رأس تنورة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


Blue-checked Bee-eater - وروار أزرق الخد by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


Nowra - نــورة by Jawad جـ الرومي ـــواد Roumi, on Flickr


Ibrahim Pasha Palace قصر ابراهيم باشا by A.Alwosaibie, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Hello! by Rayan M., on Flickr



> This is a "sheep" everyone, it's not a donkey!
> The lens was so close to the subject, in this case the sheep, so I got a result that looks like a fish-eye effect.
> 
> This was taken in Faifa Mountain - Southern Saudi Arabia.



Paradise by Rayan M., on Flickr



> This is the largets palm tree plantation IN THE WORLD!
> It is located in Al-Qassim region of Saudi Arabia and spreads over a vast 54,000,000 (fifty four MILLION) square meters. That's more than 5000 (fife thousand) hectars. In other words, the size of a city!
> 
> It belongs to Saudi Arabian Sheikh Saleh Bin Abdul-Aziz Al-Rajhi, and currently supervised by his son Sulaiman.
> ...



The Niner by Rayan M., on Flickr



> "The Niner" or (Um Tes'aa in Arabic) is a game sort of like chess, in which two players are involved; each with nine pieces on the playing board. The pieces move according to specific rules, and the player with the most pieces on the board at the end of the game wins.
> 
> What's interesting here is that this game, like many other of its type, is no longer played except by the older generation, and is in danger of extinction.
> 
> ...



لبس تراثي من مدينة الطائف by waLef-alGrh, on Flickr


الطائف - سيسد by Faris shehri, on Flickr

Famous roses from the city of Ta'if (located nearly 2000 meters above sea level) and known for its agriculture, in particular grapes, honey and roses. 


Roses Carpet by Hotoon Mohammed, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*

Rose water from the city of Ta'if in Hijaz:




















Abha - أبها by Faris shehri, on Flickr


متسلقي الجبال by Faris shehri, on Flickr


سحاب-الشفا by Photographer Sami ALrefai, on Flickr


السودة by Faris shehri, on Flickr


بللسمر - آل عبيد by Faris shehri, on Flickr


LOST by Faris shehri, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr


Gizan virgin islands and beaches 5 جزر وشواطئ جيزان البكر by CLICK GROUP معين الشريف Moeen, on Flickr


Gizan virgin islands and beaches 4 جزر وشواطئ جيزان البكر by CLICK GROUP معين الشريف Moeen, on Flickr


HDR- colors by Faisal.Alzeer  فيصل الزير, on Flickr


Abha by Leen_AQ, on Flickr


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


 Asir region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


Jazan region South Saudi Arabia KSA by Life-Style, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! Stunning!


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Awesome! Stunning!


You are very welcome once again openlyJane.:cheers:

*Saudi Arabia:*


| The Beach |  by Abdullah Al-Gafes, on Flickr


Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr











آن للسماء أن تُمطر !! by khalaf alnasser, on Flickr


Onaizah Farm (AlTurki Farm) by Abdullah alJaber > AJ.SA, on Flickr


عنيزة 32 by khalaf alnasser, on Flickr



نخيل by GHANEM ALYUSEF, on Flickr


المجمعة 31 by khalaf alnasser, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


برج المراقبة بجناح منطقة القصيم بالجنادرية 1432هــ by aziz-photo, on Flickr


●° ђǻเĻ°● by mqbel, on Flickr


الحبله- أبها by shayej76, on Flickr


6ابها by mqbel, on Flickr


ثلوج حائل by Mohammed Al Fozan | محمد الفوزان, on Flickr


assoda12 by ☰ Hassan Ahmasani, on Flickr





















Farasan Islands Beach by omar.sa, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*

A few of the over 1300 Saudi Arabian islands:















































فرسان by jazan2013, on Flickr


Farasan Is cruise by Arthur Anker, on Flickr








Al Wadj Bank, Saudi Arabia (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hijjyalshlaqy/10305141006/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hijjyalshlaqy/8716993313/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hijjyalshlaqy/8718112388/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hijjyalshlaqy/8439387306/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/hijjyalshlaqy/8438273977/


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


022 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


Eid prayer_Madinah by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


006 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Amazing places!,
is anyone can tell me if the greenery expanding in the peninsula ?


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

Elster said:


> Amazing places!,
> is anyone can tell me if the greenery expanding in the peninsula ?


You are very welcome.

There are many fertile areas in Saudi Arabia, Yemen and Oman. Tropical as well. Expanding? You mean by planting palm trees and other plants? Well then in some places yes. Some others not. The Arabian Peninsula is HUGE. In Saudi Arabia and Yemen at least there are many agricultural areas where everything from wheat, apples and tropical fruits can grow.


Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-5 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


Madinah_Masjidunnabawi_105 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


madinah_masjid nabawi_00012 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


Madinah-Masjid Annabawi-2 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


The_Holy_Prophet's_Mosque_Madinah-1003 by ArabianLens.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Diksam Plateau, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Wadi Daerhu, Socotra by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Socotra Dragon Tree (Dracaena cinnabari) in the Diksam Plateau, Socotra by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Socotra by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Socotra Island by magedalngar, on Flickr


Yemen, Socotra by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


socotra_7732 by Indradhano, on Flickr


Irhir Spring, Socotra by joesheffer, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen, Socotra Beach by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


Dragon's Blood Grove, Socotra by dwhitebread, on Flickr


Socotra Dragon Tree (Dracaena cinnabari) by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Yemen, Socotra Sailor  by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Yemen, Socotra by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


Socotra, Yemen by Hoops&Yooyo, on Flickr


Socotra  by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


مدينة إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


إب الخضراء by الوسام2010, on Flickr


إب by حسن باعباد, on Flickr


السحول إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


مدينة إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


السحول إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


السحول إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


مدينة إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


مدينة إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


بعدان إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


الشعر إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


مدينة إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


ibb by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


أسَتـــغــــــفــــــرّگ رَبّــــــــيْ ۆأتــــــوبُ إلــيــــگ by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


مدينة إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


ibb by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


ibb-yemen by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


ibb-yemen by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


بعدان إب by yÅşèẼŘ ÁĽҺōmāiđi, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Yemen:*


Vue de ma chambre d"hotel by davidchantoiseau.com, on Flickr


village of mud-brick houses in the wadi doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, northeast Yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


traditional village to Wadi Dawan-Hadhramaut-yemen-حضرموت by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


the sultan's palace-Seiyun-yemen by anthony pappone photographer, on Flickr


Arabian Vendor Jasmine by Khalid Alkainaey خالد الكينعي, on Flickr


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Yemen


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)

Oman


----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Yaghuth (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

@Yaghuth

Wonderful contribution from you. Very good.

The Arabian Peninsula is really something. Ancient, diverse, beautiful but also full of contrasts which makes it such an interesting place. If just some of our often reactionary rulers were better to transform all that into more openness and tourism when the countries have so much to offer and people are eager to welcome them with open arms with our world famous Arab hospitality. A shame, really.

*Saudi Arabia:*


Nawan Dam سد ناوان by Abdullah M, on Flickr


Thee Ein Heritage Village <> قرية ذي عين الأثرية by Arr7al | الرَّح ـــال, on Flickr


Agricultural Village قرية زراعيّة by Abdullah M, on Flickr


Yanbu Flower Festival by Ghazali (Orang Malaya Di Calgary, Canada), on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*

A few of the over 1300 tropical Saudi Arabian islands seen from air:


394-09 Island in the Red Sea by lalande21185, on Flickr

Snorkeling in Obhor, Jeddah, in the Red Sea which has the second biggest coral reef in the world after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia:


IMG_3819 by laloop, on Flickr


المملكة العربية السعودية - جنوب السعودية- محافظة بلجرشي - عقبة الابنا by md7dr, on Flickr


المملكة العربية السعودية - جنوب السعودية بجوار محافظة بلجرشي by md7dr, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Nov 26 - Sunset over Dhahran by khowaga1, on Flickr


Scott Kelby's Jeddah Photowalk 09 by {HOOK}, on Flickr


حقل by Faisal Almaiman, on Flickr


العللا by Faisal Almaiman, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Jeddah Historical Area 3 by {HOOK}, on Flickr


Old Jeddah HDR by {HOOK}, on Flickr


جبال رضوى Radhwa by ThamerAr, on Flickr


Beach Yanbu by √-Fahad Al-Sayari ™, on Flickr


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia:*

Tarout Island in the Gulf with a history spanning 7000 years.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such incredible and diverse landscapes. Wow!


----------



## Hassani (Jan 19, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Such incredible and diverse landscapes. Wow!


You are welcome openlyJane.:cheers:

*Saudi Arabia:*






























> This is the largets palm tree plantation IN THE WORLD!
> It is located in Al-Qassim region of Saudi Arabia and spreads over a vast 54,000,000 (fifty four MILLION) square meters. That's more than 5000 (fife thousand) hectars. In other words, the size of a city!
> 
> It belongs to Saudi Arabian Sheikh Saleh Bin Abdul-Aziz Al-Rajhi, and currently supervised by his son Sulaiman.
> ...


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*Saudi Arabia*:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Dubai​*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^









http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/426/cache/dubai-skyscrapers-fog_42697_990x742.jpg​


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*saudi Arabia :*

edge of the world


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

Saudi Arabia :

ABHA city


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*saudi Arabia :
*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Truly spectacular!


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*saudi Arabia :
*
MECCA :


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*UAE:*

Bithna oasis by marin.tomic, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Jordan:*

Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr

Petra by sharnik, on Flickr

park2 by naderdaoud, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Jordan:*

Jabal Alakhdar/Ajloun by PAL-JOR, on Flickr

Pano sur dowtown Amman by _JoSsElin_, on Flickr

Petra at night by Sergio Gardoki, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*UAE:*

Qasr-al-Sarab at Twilight by Mo Baig, on Flickr

Qasr Al Sarab by Furious111, on Flickr

ABU DHABI 2014 by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*UAE:*

EMIRATES PALACE by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Drying coffee - yemen by World of Coffee Rimini, on Flickr

Jibla, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Haraz Mtns, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr

Socotra Island by Sami T, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

turquoise-d by sacrelegious, on Flickr

on the yemen road by sacrelegious, on Flickr

9 along beach by sacrelegious, on Flickr

*Yemen:*

Socotra by Sami T, on Flickr

Mukalla, Yemen by joesheffer, on Flickr

Sana'a, Yemen by joesheffer, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

9 along beach by sacrelegious, on Flickr

The ancient archaeological site of Khor Rori from 2nd century BCE.

khor rori / sumhuram - 3BC by sacrelegious, on Flickr

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khor_Rori

*UAE:*

SHEIKH ZAYED GRAND MOSQUE AT SUNRISE by Titanium007, on Flickr

*Bahrain:*

Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

World UNESCO Heritage Site and a 4300 year old archaeological site originating from the ancient Dilmun civilization that was based in Eastern Arabia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dilmun_civilization


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

beach-ed by sacrelegious, on Flickr

on the yemen road by sacrelegious, on Flickr

*Qatar:*

Al Dafna by Ph | JUNVENZONRAMOS™, on Flickr

Dhow by Ph | JUNVENZONRAMOS™, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

Muscat Beach by cayman simon, on Flickr

Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr

Infinity pool at the Al Bustan Palace by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr

Beautiful Mutrah in Muscat Oman by stevefenech, on Flickr

Ghiadh, Rakhyout, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

Stunning view in Jebel Akhdar, Oman by tomsbiketrip.com, on Flickr

Veiled woman in Salalah, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

salalah, Itin by sureshthrissur, on Flickr

With an eye made quiet by the power of harmony, and the deep power of joy, we see into the life of things. William Wordsworth by duaaz, on Flickr

Me Near Adgharin Waterfalls, Shihait, Taqah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

September 12 by alSamhan, on Flickr

Qashroub Waterfall, Mirbat, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

Lush green valley by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Dreaming? by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Caravan by Michaela Damm, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*

Looking At the Sun . by oldwolf., on Flickr

faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

Zabal Castle / قلعة زعبل (Saudi Arabia-Skaka) by Hussam Yaish, on Flickr

Uqair-50_1_2.jpg by roydaantos, on Flickr

Naval air show at royal commission in Jubail by momazo, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*

Destination is ... still FORWARD by Zedorwin, on Flickr

Najrani tower surrounded by flax and vineyards by CharlesFred, on Flickr

Uqair-38_39_40.jpg by roydaantos, on Flickr

Architecture HDR-Explore Front Page by TARIQ-M, on Flickr

مرتفعات عسير 2010 by alkodair, on Flickr

أنورت سودة عسير بطلعتك by Thamer Al-Thumairy, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

Sur, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Jabrin fort, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

Jebel Samhan, Oman by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

*Yemen:*

view of the high old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a, yemen, by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr

mountain village with traditional houses Yemeni-burra mountain-yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

DSC_8511.02rev.Bahla.Fort. by hanwong01, on Flickr

20121216 Marriott hotel Salalah-11 by MikeySee, on Flickr

Greetings from Oman ! by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr

*Yemen:*

the beautiful beach in Socotra Island, Yemen by pam pampam, on Flickr

village of mud-brick houses in wadi doan-Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr

canyons with palm trees and mud-brick houses in the wadi Doan, tribal region of Hadramawt, Yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Unfolding pure beautiness by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr

*Saudi Arabia:*

Al-Kharj Palace by m.i.carr, on Flickr

Potato Field by AlBaiz, on Flickr

Al-Rajhi Mosque, Riyadh by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

ABHA MOUNTIN by A alamri, on Flickr


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*Saudi Arabia :*


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*Saudi Arabia :*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Conejo1 said:


> *Oman:*
> 
> beach-ed by sacrelegious, on Flickr
> 
> ...


That second to last picture looks almost like a giant industrial plant.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Stunning! Particularly fascinated by Yemen.


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

* Dubai :*


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*Dubai :*


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

saudi Arabia :


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! What were those structures used for?


----------



## juba nemer (Jul 8, 2014)

tombs ^_^


----------



## juba nemer (Jul 8, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Wow! What were those structures used for?


tombs ^_^


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Wow! What were those structures used for?


Burial sites built by the ancient Nabateans.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabataeans

*Yemen:*

Sana'a by vittorio vida, on Flickr


11 harraz 55 by rdemougin, on Flickr

3 wadi doan 140 by rdemougin, on Flickr

3 wadi doan 105 by rdemougin, on Flickr

3 wadi doan 145 by rdemougin, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

1 sanaa 30 by rdemougin, on Flickr

20 wadi dhar 03 by rdemougin, on Flickr

12 mahweet 15 by rdemougin, on Flickr

3 wadi doan 75 by rdemougin, on Flickr


11 harraz 20 by rdemougin, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Mosque, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Taizz by julianinlondon, on Flickr

Haraz Mtns, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Mountain Town, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Restored Mosque Ceiling, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Yemen Highlands by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Yemeni Mtns by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*


Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


House Interior, Sana'a by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

Yemen Landscape by Rod Waddington, on Flickr

*Oman:*


Bahla Fort by digitalazia, on Flickr

Frankincense - once the most valuable goods out there. Especially during the ancient Incense Route.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incense_Route


Yemeni Frankincense Gatherer by Tribes of the World, on Flickr

Mister Musallem, from Gedad tribe, collecting frankincense, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

Oman 09 by Toni.P, on Flickr

*Jordan:*


Jordanian Beauty.. by SonOfJordan, on Flickr


Bedouin Woman | Jordan by andrea erdna barletta, on Flickr


Bedouin Girls of Petra by cocolinda, on Flickr


Keffiyeh & Kohl | Jordan by andrea erdna barletta, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Jordan:*


Jordan-18A-094 - Theatre (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


Jordan-18C-101 - Great Temple by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


Jordan-18C-095 - Temple of Dushares (view large) by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


Jordan-18B-083 - Many Royal Tombs by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


Jordan-18A-095 - Tombs are Everywhere. by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


Petra by Seetheholyland.net, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*

(Some of the over 1300 uninhabited islands - mostly tropical)


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Burj Assalam by Ammar Khalaf by radhwan., on Flickr

Altstadt von Sanaa by Thomas Leonhardy by radhwan., on Flickr

A traditional restaurant in Yemen. by suzana zuhairi by radhwan., on Flickr


Socotra Island by Sami T, on Flickr


Wadi Bana, Ibb by radhwan., on Flickr

Bab Al- Yemen - Door of Yemen by Yusra Ahmad by radhwan., on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

Stunning view in Jebel Akhdar, Oman by tomsbiketrip.com, on Flickr

fort by kkair, on Flickr

The Lonely Tree by A Vahanvaty, on Flickr

Oman by anna bertocchi, on Flickr

Darbat, Salalah by ASHIQ P.M., on Flickr


The EDGE by mr.alsultan, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*UAE:*

Dubai JBR Panorama by OliSal, on Flickr

Dubai Marina by dscreativ, on Flickr

Dubai by pier&sci, on Flickr

Four Points Sunrise by dscreativ, on Flickr

dubai skyline by r e x i m a g e s, on Flickr

Dubai Skyline by G.ValenzTa, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Old Sana'a in B&W by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr

Dar A-Hajar by Ammar Khalaf, on Flickr


Veiled young girl smiling - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Veiled young girl smiling - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Woman under a tree - Shahara area - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


Veiled girl eating in Sanaa - Yemen by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Qatar:*

Doha's Iconic Pearl by WebdropsPro, on Flickr

Souq waqif, Doha, Qatar by jojijoseph54, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar, May 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar, May 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar, May 2014 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Doha City Panorama by Keith Yahl, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Socotra by Andy Sudeten, on Flickr

swimming pool in natural rock at homhill, Soqotra Island, UNESCO, yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr

Far Away ~ Socotra Island, Yemen by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr

Wadi Ayhaft, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Hug Cave-soqotra island-yemen by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr

Soqotra168 by Alex Martin Ros, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Yemen:*

Diksam Plateau, Haggier Mountains by twiga_swala, on Flickr

silence by Katea ♥, on Flickr

2014|02: Yemen - Socotra by mittermayrphoto, on Flickr

Socotra Island - a man walks along Shouab beach by sadaiche (Peter Franc), on Flickr

2014|02: Yemen - Socotra by mittermayrphoto, on Flickr

Dracaena_cinnabari_forest_Socotra by trekkup, on Flickr


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

Saudi Arabia:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! Just stunning. These must be amongst the most beautiful places on earth. I find Yemen particularly intriguing: totally fascinating..... Jordan too!


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Wow! Just stunning. These must be amongst the most beautiful places on earth. I find Yemen particularly intriguing: totally fascinating..... Jordan too!


:cheers:

*UAE:*

ABU DHABI (While You Were Sleeping) by Titanium007, on Flickr

Atlantis The Palm by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


Emirate of Fujairah / Oasis of Bithna by Romeo Heger, on Flickr


Bulls Fighting - Fujairah - UAE by [email protected], on Flickr

_MG_5594.jpgupr copy by ~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~GHRSHOOB~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~, on Flickr

Qasr Al Sarab, Abu Dhabi by Visit Abu Dhabi, on Flickr

Qasr al Sarab Desert Resort by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Bahrain:*

Bahrain Fort by hqasem, on Flickr

From 2300 BC. World UNESCO Heritage Site.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qal'at_al-Bahrain

Souq Bab Al Bahrain by BertoUCF, on Flickr

Bahrain fort 09 by potomo, on Flickr

Bahrain Fort at Dusk by Ben SJ, on Flickr


Customs & Traditions - Typical Bahraini House by MSK Prathap, on Flickr


Dilmun Hall - Dilmun's God of Water by MSK Prathap, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

Salalah Beach by |MBS-..|, on Flickr

Salalah palms old town - Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr

Salalah, Oman by Paul, on Flickr

salalah, Itin by sureshthrissur, on Flickr

Ittin, Salalah, Dhofar by Shanfari.net, on Flickr

Salalah by subodh shetty, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*


OMAN-IBRA 2013. by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr

SALALAH 27.08.2014 087 by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr

SALALAH 27.08.2014 124 by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr

The world famous and majestic Arabian horses:

اللماع عيد رمضان 1432 هـ (1) by Nasser Saif Al Maskari, on Flickr


Old house in ruins and palm tree, Salalah, Oman by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


..::|| Salalah Beach by هاني بن سليمان || Hani suliman, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Tabuk area منطقة تبوك by tabuk تبوك, on Flickr



















http://www.riyadhdays.com/



الوطن في قلوب التؤامين"ماشاء الله "Explore" by fαнαd (InstagramIfofe), on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*















































Zyaan  by Mohammed Albuhaisi, on Flickr


وادي البردي-ينبع 2 by asim mawwad -عاصم معوض, on Flickr


Lines to Reflection by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*


Qassim by Awadh Al Hamzani Photography, on Flickr


الوجه الاخر by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr


kasser by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr


Alkasser Lake Zulfi Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr


Albida Volcano, Kybar, saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr


Volcano Madina Saudi Arabia by Dr. A. Alturaigy د.عبدالله الطريقي, on Flickr


sunrise of Hail by A.Aziz Hajjaj عبدالعزيز بن حجاج, on Flickr


جمال الصحراء by Mohammed.Al-Omar .., on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*

umluj | أملج ~ by photography Y.R.L, on Flickr

*Tarout Island *with a history spanning *7000 years*. Third biggest island in the Gulf.


Tarout Island by waltherhetzer1, on Flickr


تاروت - جوا by sagheer2, on Flickr

قلعة تاروت by Yosuf Kuwail, on Flickr

مقهى قلعة تاروت by Al Sughayir Mahdi, on Flickr

وحدة يا بلادي - سهام في وجه الاعادي by Al Sughayir Mahdi, on Flickr

Harrier. by Al Sughayir Mahdi, on Flickr


غابة المانجروف by Tayseer Alabyadh, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*UAE:*


Dynamic Veins by basso06, on Flickr


1001 Nights by Frank Kehren, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9421868463/


Madinat at Sunset by drew_ands, on Flickr


Dubai from the Palm by robert.rosenthall, on Flickr


Dubai Shoreline by CAaverallPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*

(Some of the over *1300 uninhabited islands* - mostly tropical in KSA)















































Abha | أبها ~ by photography Y.R.L, on Flickr

مكة المكرمة by faisal almoammar, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia:*

faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

faifa 2011 by al_gasemy, on Flickr

فيفاء 1434/9/28 هـ by sangealfifi, on Flickr

_MG_1316 by mhalali, on Flickr

تصويري فيفاء by mosa abdo, on Flickr

تصويري فيفاء by mosa abdo, on Flickr

Great video of the Faifa mountain range in the Jizan region of KSA:


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*Saudi Arabia:
*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I am stunned by the beauty of the Arabian Peninsula.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Amazing Arabian Peninsula! :cheers:


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> I am stunned by the beauty of the Arabian Peninsula.





brick84 said:


> Amazing Arabian Peninsula! :cheers:


Thank you for your very kind words.:cheers:

*Saudi Arabia:*


The Al Waba crater (Maqla Tamia in Arabic) by Dany Eid, on Flickr


Al Qassim by KhanSaqib, on Flickr


Baboon on Top by Crixz, on Flickr


2941m above sea level by Crixz, on Flickr

*Oman:*

The very rare Arabian Leopard:


Arabian Leopard by Land Rover Our Planet, on Flickr

*Yemen:*


Sana'a by Dany Eid, on Flickr


Socotra Island by Dany Eid, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

1 out of 100's of castles, palaces and forts in Oman.


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Kuwait:*

Arabian horse, falcon, saluki dog (famous Arabian hunting dog which is extremely fast) and Arabic coffee

LAZAZ by R.ALROOMI, on Flickr

FARID by R.ALROOMI, on Flickr

*Jordan:*

Dana Village, Jordan by Gogoye, on Flickr

Bedouins in Petra, Jordan by Alexwing, on Flickr

*Oman:*

Khassab Castle (6th Century AD)










Nakhal fort by Hubert Streng, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

The capital Muscat, founded in 6500 BC!


The Chedi hotel, Muscat by Dan & Luiza from TravelPlusStyle.com, on Flickr


Infinity Pool, The Chedi by Dan & Luiza from TravelPlusStyle.com, on Flickr


Infinity Pool, The Chedi by Dan & Luiza from TravelPlusStyle.com, on Flickr


Oman - Muscat - Muttrah Corniche at Dusk - Twilight - Blue Hour - Night by © Lucie Debelkova / www.luciedebelkova.com, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

The capital Muscat, founded in 6500 BC!


the capital Muscat on the Arabian Sea by NgoPhotographyPlz, on Flickr

Old Muscat, Oman by monchoparis, on Flickr

Muscat by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr

Landscape_Muscat by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


----------



## Conejo1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Oman:*

The capital Muscat, founded in 6500 BC!

Sultan's Palace, Muscat by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr

Al Alaam Palace, Oman by David & Cheryl M, on Flickr

Chandelier hanging down the Dome of Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque, Muscat by -Reji, on Flickr

Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque, Muscat by A n d r e a M o r o n i, on Flickr


----------

